# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Mustafa Kemal Atatürk

## ceydaaa

230px-MustafaKemalAtaturk.jpg18. yüzyıldan sonra konjonktürel olarak düşüşe geçen monarşik devlet düzeninden Türk toplumunu kurtaran Atatürk, Türk bürokrasisinde "devrim" olarak nitelendirebileceğimiz önemli yenilikler yapmıştı. Türk Kurtuluş Savaşı'nda stratejik zekasını konuşturan Mustafa Kemal, asıl işini savaştan sonra yapacaktı. Yeni dünya düzeninde yer almak için gerekli değişiklikleri önceden tahmin edebilen Atatürk, "muasır medeniyet" ülküsünü benimseyerek "cihanda sulh" mottosu ile hedefine yürümüştü. Hem iç hem dış politikada Türkiye için önemli hamleler yapan Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, özellikle son yıllarında Türk milleti üzerine akademik çalışmalara yoğunlaşmıştı...

----------

